# STEM majors destroyed one and for all



## Crusile (Nov 9, 2022)

In the Salary Race, Engineers Sprint but English Majors Endure (Published 2019)


Technical skills taught in college have a short shelf life, while a liberal arts education prepares graduates for jobs that haven’t been invented yet.




www.nytimes.com







> *Men majoring in computer science or engineering roughly doubled their starting salaries by age 40, to an average of $124,458.* Yet earnings growth is even faster in other majors, and some catch up completely. *Social science and* *history majors earned $131,154*


Stem increases aotism so it lowers your abilities in managerial positions


----------



## Crusile (Nov 9, 2022)

Stem has higher iq, if you adjust for iq its even worse. 
Is "stem" an "iq trap" for high iq people?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds like cope to me


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds like truth to me.

STEM/Academia is the biggest waste of IQ, hard-work and ambition there is. Coming from someone that studies physics.


----------



## Crusile (Nov 9, 2022)

Smart kids are groomed at a young age to go into SCIENCE and serve the lower iq population. Smart kid = You love science, child


----------



## Artemis (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> In the Salary Race, Engineers Sprint but English Majors Endure (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Technical skills taught in college have a short shelf life, while a liberal arts education prepares graduates for jobs that haven’t been invented yet.
> ...


Bullshit. 

That Stat is USELESS.

Because unlike STEMcels, half of History- and Arts-cels live in the street and flip hamburgers at McDonalds


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Smart kids are groomed at a young age to go into SCIENCE and serve the lower iq population. Smart kid = You love science, child


Pushing smart kids into STEMceldom is disgusting and could be seen as grooming and child abuse, I agree.

I excelled in every single subject in schooI and was also good at holding presentations, etc. But my teachers heavily pushed me towards STEM as excelling there was more 'valuable for me' and seen as 'smart'.

It destroyed my life quality and turned out to be a gigantic waste of time/effort.


----------



## lasthope (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Pushing smart kids into STEMceldom is disgusting and could be seen as grooming and child abuse, I agree.
> 
> I excelled in every single subject in schooI and was also good at holding presentations, etc. But my teachers heavily pushed me towards STEM as excelling there was more 'valuable for me' and seen as 'smart'.
> 
> It destroyed my life quality and turned out to be a gigantic waste of time/effort.


What’s so bad about being a STEMcel?


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> In the Salary Race, Engineers Sprint but English Majors Endure (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Technical skills taught in college have a short shelf life, while a liberal arts education prepares graduates for jobs that haven’t been invented yet.
> ...


STEM does not cause autism although autistic people are likely to end up in STEM since its a profession that rewards introverts and self studying. Whereas other degrees reward being able to work with people,

Problem with using this logic is if I put an autistic person in Finance or psychology they would never make it since those fields are only valuable with connections.

TLDR: correlation (does not) = causation.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Sounds like truth to me.
> 
> STEM/Academia is the biggest waste of IQ, hard-work and ambition there is. Coming from someone that studies physics.


Yeah for a lot of the competitive fields like CS you don't need a degree, Wasting time learning theory for the sake of it is pointless.

Physics is good if you like physics I guess. But I would rather study things that convert to money academia is not as respectable as it once was. Study for a 4 year degree unless you really love what your doing so you'll have a back up plan if shit goes south you can easily get into another field. But don't slave away unless you really enjoy it there are a few pathways like medicine that reward copious amounts of education and studyceling. Math is good if you can apply what you learned but the degree in itself means nothing people hire you based on how well you can do your job

Everything else can be self learned and doesn't require academia I would say playing it safe with a heavy math or a decent business degree is an alright idea since you can get a job easily in HR or some entry places. But most of the learning that will be useful is up to you


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 9, 2022)

Generally stem is quite overrated when it comes to money-making.

I advise people pursuing it especially some of the harder engineering and pure subjects to do so for the knowledge and skills you acquire not a pay check, as the pay is underwhelming.

That’s said the skill set you get is unparalleled to anything else imo, if you want to create or innovate new things there’s nothing better.


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Yeah for a lot of the competitive fields like CS you don't need a degree, Wasting time learning theory for the sake of it is pointless.
> 
> Physics is good if you like physics I guess. But I would rather study things that convert to money academia is not as respectable as it once was. Study for a 4 year degree unless you really love what your doing so you'll have a back up plan if shit goes south you can easily get into another field. But don't slave away unless you really enjoy it there are a few pathways like medicine that reward copious amounts of education and studyceling. Math is good if you can apply what you learned but the degree in itself means nothing people hire you based on how well you can do your job
> 
> Everything else can be self learned and doesn't require academia I would say playing it safe with a heavy math or a decent business degree is an alright idea since you can get a job easily in HR or some entry places. But most of the learning that will be useful is up to you


It all depends what you want to pursue career wise. Engineering allows you engineer things, aka design/invent.

Someone with a business degree likely won’t be able to put a jet engine on their bicycle just cos they felt like it.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

Bump said:


> It all depends what you want to pursue career wise. Engineering allows you engineer things, aka design/invent.
> 
> Someone with a business degree likely won’t be able to put a jet engine or their bicycle just cos they felt like it.


Yeah it all depends what you want. Although I would say its better to self learn a lot of things.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Sounds like truth to me.
> 
> STEM/Academia is the biggest waste of IQ, hard-work and ambition there is. Coming from someone that studies physics.


What subfield are you specializing in?


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> In the Salary Race, Engineers Sprint but English Majors Endure (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Technical skills taught in college have a short shelf life, while a liberal arts education prepares graduates for jobs that haven’t been invented yet.
> ...


Ah yes, the New York Times, a business ran by non STEM majors shitting on STEM majors.

The best source, I am sure.

Unfathomable cope.


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> TLDR: cause (does not) = causation.


The term is correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> The term is correlation does not imply causation.


Over... gotta stop drinking so much but still my point stands


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> What subfield are you specializing in?


Nano-material physics.

Which basically means semi-conductor physics and solar-panel technology in practice since that's where all the funding is.


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Nano-material physics.
> 
> Which basically means semi-conductor physics and solar-panel technology in practice since that's where all the funding is.


What would you have rather studied, looking back at it?

I totally understand where you are coming from, I'm graduating from finance but I know compsci/eng is just grueling time and effort wise.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> STEM does not cause autism although autistic people are likely to end up in STEM since its a profession that rewards introverts and self studying. Whereas other degrees reward being able to work with people,
> 
> Problem with using this logic is if I put an autistic person in Finance or psychology they would never make it since those fields are only valuable with connections.
> 
> TLDR: correlation (does not) = causation.


The 'autism' that most people on this forum talk about is not actual autism. But the lack of 'soft social skills' due to being undersocialized/socially rejected.

Doing STEM leads to being grouped with other people that have no social skills, making this issue even worse tbh.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> The 'autism' that most people on this forum talk about is not actual autism. But the lack of 'soft social skills' due to being undersocialized/socially rejected.
> 
> Doing STEM leads to being grouped with other people that have no social skills, making this issue even worse tbh.


I mean idk I would either rot in my room or be studying. I think most people on this website are already rotting neets. So its not a bad idea.

Also if your smart you really only need to spend 30 hours a week for CS. So you can easily still have a social life. I have met CS people who go to parties all the time. Its the autistic ones or the brainlets that spend all their time studying.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> In the Salary Race, Engineers Sprint but English Majors Endure (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Technical skills taught in college have a short shelf life, while a liberal arts education prepares graduates for jobs that haven’t been invented yet.
> ...


Made by a coping eng major journo. Most STEMcels handle their career stupidly though, yeah


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> What would you have rather studied, looking back at it?
> 
> I totally understand where you are coming from, I'm graduating from finance but I know compsci/eng is just grueling time and effort wise.


I would've first taken a gap-year. Which was my plan anyways but my parents told me it was a wasted year and I needed to go to university asap.

The gap year probably would've helped my incel-tier looks and social skills a lot before going into uni.

University: I would've probably gone the (technological) med-school route. It's basically the same as med-school except you are trained in a slightly more theoretical instead of practical way so that you can innovate more easily in the medical field.

Pro's:
1)Environment is 50% women instead of 95% male. I likely would've never ended up as a 23yo KHHV here.
2)Med school is more respected than engineering despite being easier and less demanding.
3)Med school is higher paid overall
4)Med school is more properly supported. They let you do exchange years in SEA so you can JBW-max as a white incel for example. It's like a year holiday. Meanwhile STEM they refused to let me go study abroad because they wanted quality over fun for their students.
5)After being blackpilled I care more about the human element of life now than the technological element of life. Designing a new space-ship to go to Mars can be fun, but I'd rather develop the next jaw implants now instead to save people from inceldom and loneliness.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I mean idk I would either rot in my room or be studying. I think most people on this website are already rotting neets. So its not a bad idea.
> 
> Also if your smart you really only need to spend 30 hours a week for CS. So you can easily still have a social life. I have met CS people who go to parties all the time. Its the autistic ones or the brainlets that spend all their time studying.


Avg STEM person was an autistic nerd here, so u can basically make little to no friends in the 30hours you spend on campus on physics every week. It's a serious handicap when other majors have normal people instead that you can also socialize with after class.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Avg STEM person was an autistic nerd here, so u can basically make little to no friends in the 30hours you spend on campus on physics every week. It's a serious handicap when other majors have normal people instead that you can also socialize with after class.


I have a lot of business classes and cs classes. I think I made a thread on it.

It was weird in CS I was pretty good looking and normal. Whenever we did group projects I was relatively normal then in my finance classes I felt like a weirdo. But I still do believe a lot of weirdos self select for this shit. Not that CS would turn a normal person into a weirdo.

CS actually got a little better after first semester because it filters people out. I think nerds in general will just pick it because they are used to sitting on a computer all day and want to make games or some shit. So CS is often a default for incels. After the filter all that is left are people who are smart or genuinely interested in the subject and motivated.


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Avg STEM person was an autistic nerd here, so u can basically make little to no friends in the 30hours you spend on campus on physics every week. It's a serious handicap when other majors have normal people instead that you can also socialize with after class.


Most brutal is always the pure subjects.

Goodbye social life if you doing anything related to physics, maths or classical eng.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Pushing smart kids into STEMceldom is disgusting and could be seen as grooming and child abuse, I agree.
> 
> I excelled in every single subject in schooI and was also good at holding presentations, etc. But my teachers heavily pushed me towards STEM as excelling there was more 'valuable for me' and seen as 'smart'.
> 
> It destroyed my life quality and turned out to be a gigantic waste of time/effort.


i regret choosing to major tech every single day (we major in hs here)

fuck this shit tbh
only worth it if u live in the us


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I have a lot of business classes and cs classes. I think I made a thread on it.
> 
> It was weird in CS I was pretty good looking and normal. Whenever we did group projects I was relatively normal then in my finance classes I felt like a weirdo. But I still do believe a lot of weirdos self select for this shit. Not that CS would turn a normal person into a weirdo.


It's true. I was also a weirdo so I felt like I belonged at physics since the weirdos went there.

But considering my talents and capabilities, I should've been blackpilled in my teens already and realized that it's not about choosing what you like or what fits, but choosing what leads to the best life quality for you.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> It's true. I was also a weirdo so I felt like I belonged at physics since the weirdos went there.
> 
> But considering my talents and capabilities, I should've been blackpilled in my teens already and realized that it's not about choosing what you like or what fits, but choosing what leads to the best life quality for you.


Idk why you would regret it a lot of successful people were in math fields. The problem solving skills will carry over to any industry you go into.

Finance firms are famous for hiring mathematicians over finance/econ grads. Were you ever good socially in HS? If you were then you can regain it.


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> The 'autism' that most people on this forum talk about is not actual autism. But the lack of 'soft social skills' due to being undersocialized/socially rejected.


Most kids here are quick to resort to self diagnoses for their problems, and this isn't helped when many other users are reinforcing their beliefs.

Can't focus? Can't study? Can't socialize? Yup autism and depression, need prescriptions asap.

Much of the forum is willing to consume a cocktail of supplements rather than actively deal with their problems before resorting to said supplements.


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 9, 2022)

God I wish I STEM’ed


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Nano-material physics.
> 
> Which basically means semi-conductor physics and solar-panel technology in practice since that's where all the funding is.


Nice, I specialized in quantum optics, but I took solid state courses as well. I loved theory, stuff like tight binding model, excitons, polarons all of that was a good cope ngl

People who don't study math or physics have no idea how complex these things are


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> Most kids here are quick to resort to self diagnoses for their problems, and this isn't helped when many other users are reinforcing their beliefs.
> 
> Can't focus? Can't study? Can't socialize? Yup autism and depression, need prescriptions asap.
> 
> Much of the forum is willing to consume a cocktail of supplements rather than actively deal with their problems before resorting to said supplements.


Real autism is real... Depends on the severity as always some people are just a bit aloof and focus too much on one thing. Some people can't function as a cashier. 

But yeah the whole shit with Aspergers is not real its just smart socially awkward people.


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> God I wish I STEM’ed


What'd you do.


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> What'd you do.


I got jobs then started a business like a faggot. When working with computers is all I ever wanted to do despite being low IQ


----------



## Crusile (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> Most kids here are quick to resort to self diagnoses for their problems, and this isn't helped when many other users are reinforcing their beliefs.
> 
> Can't focus? Can't study? Can't socialize? Yup autism and depression, need prescriptions asap.
> 
> Much of the forum is willing to consume a cocktail of supplements rather than actively deal with their problems before resorting to said supplements.


Dealing with problems isnt real man theres "no root" cause of mental illnesses


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Dealing with problems isnt real man theres "no root" cause of mental illnesses


Except the "mental illnesses" most people here claim they have are self diagnosed, all before making any real effort to fixing their issues.

Mfs here will tidy up their room and go to the gym for 1 week and complain that their life hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Crusile (Nov 9, 2022)

bara said:


> Except the "mental illnesses" most people here claim they have are self diagnosed, all before making any real effort to fixing their issues.
> 
> Mfs here will tidy up their room and go to the gym for 1 week and complain that their life hasn't been fixed.


"effort" and "improving your life" is a fallacy


----------



## bara (Nov 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> "effort" and "improving your life" is a fallacy


Why are you here then


----------



## Witheredly90 (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I would've first taken a gap-year. Which was my plan anyways but my parents told me it was a wasted year and I needed to go to university asap.
> 
> The gap year probably would've helped my incel-tier looks and social skills a lot before going into uni.
> 
> ...


It really depends... Although trust me there are plenty of incels in medicine. And Chads in the most autistic CS classes. Looks and the baseline social skills you were born with at the end of the day matter the most.

A 5'5 Asian guy in med school vs a 6 foot White chadlite in all math classes are never going to be equal. These women also date outside work more often with the internet. I do envy med students my best friend is in those classes and a NT god. I do mog him in height and frame but he just is so much better then me in that regard.

But if I were in med school I doubt it would make me social? Who knows. I wouldn't do it simply because of the time it would take a decade of my life just to be high status... Also a lot of it is boring memorization.


----------



## adotsdot (Nov 9, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> STEM/Academia is the biggest waste of IQ, hard-work and ambition there is.


----------



## Pharmaceutic (Nov 10, 2022)

if youre good with numbers just study economics. infinite money pipeline


----------



## firethorn (Nov 10, 2022)

I wonder why journalists would want stem degrees to look bad and english degrees to look good 🤔


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 10, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Smart kids are groomed at a young age to go into SCIENCE and serve the lower iq population. Smart kid = You love science, child


Brvtal


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 20, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I would've first taken a gap-year. Which was my plan anyways but my parents told me it was a wasted year and I needed to go to university asap.
> 
> The gap year probably would've helped my incel-tier looks and social skills a lot before going into uni.
> 
> ...


The theoretical side of Medicine is just as bad. 

The practical side is decent but you'll be a wageslave forever with no possibility of scaling your income.


----------



## fuggg (Nov 20, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Sounds like truth to me.
> 
> STEM/Academia is the biggest waste of IQ, hard-work and ambition there is. Coming from someone that studies physics.



where would those things be invested more wisely then?


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 20, 2022)

fuggg said:


> where would those things be invested more wisely then?


Crime


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 21, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Crime


You are joking right


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 21, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You are joking right


Crime pays when ur smart. Wageslaving doesnt


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Pushing smart kids into STEMceldom is disgusting and could be seen as grooming and child abuse, I agree.
> 
> I excelled in every single subject in schooI and was also good at holding presentations, etc. But my teachers heavily pushed me towards STEM as excelling there was more 'valuable for me' and seen as 'smart'.
> 
> It destroyed my life quality and turned out to be a gigantic waste of time/effort.


what do you think is better to study at uni, comp sci or finance


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 5, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I have a lot of business classes and cs classes. I think I made a thread on it.
> 
> It was weird in CS I was pretty good looking and normal. Whenever we did group projects I was relatively normal then in my finance classes I felt like a weirdo. But I still do believe a lot of weirdos self select for this shit. Not that CS would turn a normal person into a weirdo.
> 
> CS actually got a little better after first semester because it filters people out. I think nerds in general will just pick it because they are used to sitting on a computer all day and want to make games or some shit. So CS is often a default for incels. After the filter all that is left are people who are smart or genuinely interested in the subject and motivated.


what should i pick business or cs in uni


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 5, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> i regret choosing to major tech every single day (we major in hs here)
> 
> fuck this shit tbh
> only worth it if u live in the us


why


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 5, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> why


Because its a full male class and most of them are autistic 

the pay isnt even high in sweden its so fucking over


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 5, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Because its a full male class and most of them are autistic
> 
> the pay isnt even high in sweden its so fucking over


how much is the pay, also jfl who cares if its a male class you can just get bitches outside of class or use tinder, but yeah most of em have no social skills


----------



## Witheredly90 (Dec 5, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> what should i pick business or cs in uni


If you do business get into something boring but safe like accounting.

If you are smart then STEM


----------



## WBC323 (Dec 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Crime pays when ur smart. Wageslaving doesnt


Anything else than crime?
Also as cs major you could one day sell your company or become rich and retire early meme


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 5, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> use tinder


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 5, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


>


You won't get your classmates anyway, even if there were females. Picking a major based on gender ratio is retarded af.


----------



## Euclidious (Dec 6, 2022)

Good thread


----------

